# Videos from 1-1-08 storm



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is some videos from the 1-1-08 storm in northern Indiana. We ended up with about 10inches of snow. Sorry about the videos,had to sweet talk my wife to stand out there in 20mph winds with temperatures in the teens,and they are my frist videos, will do better next time!

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb82/chase193/snowplowing1-1-08004.flv

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb82/chase193/snowplowing1-1-08002.flv

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb82/chase193/snowplowing1-1-08001.flv


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nive vids and nice truck


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice truck & plow, but is it just me or does that ultra mount go up pretty slowww?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice truck/ plow.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

she is going to kill you. she sounds really happy.................


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

cameo89;477750 said:


> Nice truck & plow, but is it just me or does that ultra mount go up pretty slowww?


yeah she seen better days! I've had that one from late 2001 its seen alot of snow,been on three different trucks! Its paid for her self over and over. payup Hope to get one more good year out of her and then may be up grade to a mvp plus. 

Thanks, Yeah she wasn't really happy about standing out there but she was a good sport!


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Is that a 5" pipe on that?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

and they say good women are hard too find these days hahahaha . thats pretty nice of your wife coming outside . nice videos and nice truck man


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

ford6.9;477986 said:


> Is that a 5" pipe on that?


Yup that is a 5" pipe. 31/2 downpipe into a 4" then 5" the rest of the way!

Thanks guys for the comments!

I would get some more videos but the weather man say 40-50 deg. the next few days with rain. (Indian summer)


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

thats how i want my truck to sound, wow thats nice. but does it get a little too loud ever? highway speeds and such? what brand how much please share, i love it!


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Its not that load, because I have the cat on it with no muffler. I'm getting that off here soon, so it will be a straight pipe. The reason I have the cat on is because of warranty,but thats over with. You really only hear it at low rpms. When I get the cat off I will post a video for you to see what it sounds like. The exhaust I have is the bully dog 5",it cost about 350 for the hole system. Very easy to put on.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I agree with everyone else about the truck and vids. The only way I could get video is to do it myslef. I would never be able to get my wife out to grab some video.


----------

